# Hydro Fluid



## flhx (Sep 10, 2010)

Cannot find 20 weight oil for my 1668 hydro. Any ideas on what else I can use?

Thanks


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

i belive most hy tran is twenty weight you could probly use 5W- 20 or tranny fluid


----------

